# Season Of Mourning show next month!



## Edroz (Feb 23, 2008)

if anything, come out and experience two awesome Brunetti amps on one stage! 











March 20th 2008, 09:00 PM 

Tom N Jerry's
1006 MacDade Blvd., Milmont Park, Pennsylvania 19033



MySpace.com - Season Of Mourning - Philadelphia, PENNSYLVANIA - Metal / Gothic / Progressive - www.myspace.com/seasonofmourning


----------



## Apophis (Feb 23, 2008)

Never heard of them, thanks for link


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 23, 2008)

Does this place have beer?


----------



## Edroz (Feb 23, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Never heard of them, thanks for link





it's Jerich's band, Apophis. i happen to play with them as well .



Popsyche said:


> Does this place have beer?




oh, there will be beer a plenty... and smokin' hot bartenders


----------



## Apophis (Feb 23, 2008)

I didn't know, silly me


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 23, 2008)

Why do you guys keep booking Thursdays!   Friday I can do, Thursday is just WAY too hard to get home by 9pm.  Boofest.


----------



## Jerich (Feb 23, 2008)

because like everyone else who plays in bands on this board,We play locally because the beer is free-er...and you do not have to drive as far!!!...but till the New CD is done we plan on putting more songs together...recording more...and getting everyone in the band tighter....thursdays is when the Coverband whores do not play..so they give it a rest on stealing other peoples riffs they spent their lives writing...it hence it is called original night..plus we always pack the house ....at T&J's


sorry for being bitter but i have been sick all week and i am tired of fucking tools!!!!

here we are without the new Keyboard/synth player james with a "z"...and look ma' no make up chains..or other tool-like clothing...just fucking metal dudes....












Thomas From SATURNUS is one of our biggest fans....


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ahhh I didn't realize that Thursday was their local music night. That sucks man, I have class on Thursday nights so I don't even get out of class until 8:30pm and as shaky as that shit has been lately I cannot afford to miss any more classes.  Hope it goes well!


----------



## Edroz (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Jerich (Mar 20, 2008)

why not everyone else does!!!!


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 20, 2008)

Good luck tonight, Djentlemen! If you weren't 2 hours away on a school night...


----------



## Cancer (Mar 20, 2008)

Hmmmmm....


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 20, 2008)

Made it home early so I'm hittin' up the show! Brunetti goodness!  I think this is the first SofM show I've been to since Ed joined that band so that will be cool.


----------



## Jerich (Mar 21, 2008)

well...what did you think?..and doot!! your new Carvin is sweet it looks like Candy!!! MMmmmm! How was the tones?....


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hehe thanks man, easily the best Carvin I've played and I dig the tones I can get out of the M7 set. 

The show was killer, easily the best show I've seen from your band man. The new direction you guys are moving towards with the addition of an extra guitarist and the guy on keys is much better IMHO. Definitely more metal-oriented than before and the keyboard stuff sounds like a better fit to the songs than the violin did.  Btw your drummer SLAYS live man... he just hits so hard and keeps the beats so tight, I love it! 

Brunetti tone in a live mix cannot be denied! You guys work together very well in a band context because the XLead channel on the EVO has a fairly scooped sound but you can still pick it up over the bass and drums but the Pirata Impact slams in some mids so together it has a very full sound to it. I was standing on Jerich's side of the stage so it sounded like his amp was louder but maybe further back I would have heard a more even mix.  Either way, very tight amps and the band performed extremely well last night and the mixed lines between yourself and Ed sound fantastic.  Glad I could make it out last night! 

P.S. Billy, that guy I bumped into last night after your set was a friend of mine from PSU that I haven't seen since graduation, I was actually offered a spot in their band a few years back when I was playing a bit more seriously, so that was cool to see him again too.


----------



## Edroz (Mar 21, 2008)

some pics!



























yeah Matt, thanks again for coming out, and bringing your Carvin . now i REALLY wanna try it out sometime. pics don't do that DTS quilt any justice at all.


----------



## budda (Mar 21, 2008)

so the dudes in that band pic CAN play instruments! 

looks like fun man


----------



## Jerich (Mar 23, 2008)

a few more.......

and thanks MATT for the opinions.....word of mouth always does better then "written word"......

Man I love seeing those glowing green LED's man in my Evo...i think i need to add more of them HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Jerich (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Matt for making the trek up to our area for the 12/5/08 show i hope we did what we do best! i will post some newer photo's soon...


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah anytime bro, that show last night was killer! I am really digging the newer material you guys played at the last two shows I caught. The tone of the two Brunetti amps (EVO and Pirata Impact) was exceptional, both sides were clearly audible in the mix and sounded fantastic!  I may be a little biased but even during soundcheck my brother (the other dude with me last night) kept saying "damn those amps sound awesome!" so it wasn't just me digging it! 

P.S. Ed, as I mentioned to Billy last night, the tone you were getting in either the first or second song (not sure which one it was) where you had that slow-bend-filled solo was ridiculously good bro!   One of the best live solo tones I've heard in a while!  Billy's live tone was also quite awesome as usual but that part made my ears perk up.


----------



## Jerich (Dec 7, 2008)

yes tis' a surprise that you showed up. and a good one shame it was so late and cold we could have Kiko -ed a little bit...Thanks on the comments..we always have a good time playing for friends...


----------

